# Some naughty puppies!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This part needed it's own thread.

So we're out hanging and notice this:









Obvious evil plotting.

Minnie takes the initiative.










But Bernard soon follows.










Hiro, have you been digging, too?










He says no, but the evidence says otherwise.

MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Belle surveying their work










Hey Sis, how's it coming?










Digging is hard work!










Iz tired.

One more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pooped puppies.

The end!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

omg they are aDOrable!!!! I'm sure they were very proud of their work!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you! They certainly had a blast digging up the walkway! Silly puppies.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aha! I love the procession through their entire process. What little cuties


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Too damn cute! You're so lucky to be able to capture all that cuteness on camera, in person! I would have loved a video. You should make one next time they're up to mischief, haha.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome! 

I second the request for more Pap puppy videos.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would've but I didn't bring a video camera, just the Nikon.

I probably won't see them again for another month. It's a loooong drive out there. I'm not sure if the rest will still be there or if they'll already be gone to their new homes when we go to pick up Hiro.... 

At the least I can get Hiro videos! And maybe a Hiro and Belle video since she's staying with the breeder.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you can just see the mischievous little look in their faces while they proudly dig away! They are just soooo cute.


----------

